# Some Shots Of My Stowa Flieger.



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, this is as she is, I've not bothered to clone out the scratch so evident in the 1st pic, and yeah the glass back shot is a bit soft.



Stowa Flieger. by Measurez, on Flickr



Stowa Flieger. by Measurez, on Flickr



Stowa Flieger. by Measurez, on Flickr

Cheers, Harry.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Harry..... One of my favorites is the Stowa, Laco do a nice one too....


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice shots and nice watch Harry


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice indeed.

Thanks for posting.

Daz.


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks chaps.


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Been a fan of the Stowa for a while now. I like the way they sell their watches and they seem to have pretty good customer service. Fancied getting a Flieger but a little too large for my delicate small wrists! Which strap did you go for?


----------



## TimC (Jan 28, 2012)

Great shots


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Pip-Pip said:


> Been a fan of the Stowa for a while now. I like the way they sell their watches and they seem to have pretty good customer service. Fancied getting a Flieger but a little too large for my delicate small wrists! Which strap did you go for?


It's the old style one, in black. Suits the watch better than the brown one IMO.

Their customer service is superb, really personal service and very helpful.


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Very nice watches indeed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice. I like the fact you've left space to the right inthe first shot, people always want to fill the frame


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Barney12 said:


> Very nice. I like the fact you've left space to the right inthe first shot, people always want to fill the frame


Thank you, it just didn't look 'right' without it, it would have been a funny shape image otherwise.

Thanks for the nice comments.

Harry.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Beautiful watch i love me a flieger i do


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

Moody and atmospheric - Those pictures smell of cigars and bells....

Love the Stowa BTW; I must get one


----------

